# ATI mobility 3650 HD results for Dell Studio 1735



## chromodynamics (Oct 10, 2008)

I ran GPU-Z ver. 2.8 on my Dell Studio 17 and it reported some incorrect information when compared to 3DMARKS VANTAGE.








If I am reading this right, then CPU-Z ver. 2.8 is reporting that my integrated ATI graphics chip does not have a PCI Express 2.0 bus.  The sensor data shows the GPU and memory clocks running a little less than half their default clock.  3DMARKS VANTAGE, however, shows the GPU and memory clock running close to their default clocks at 452.3 MHz and 499.5 MHz, respectively.

Does GPU-Z support Dell installed M86 ATI chips?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2008)

GPU speed is off due to the chip downclocking itself in 2D mode


----------



## chromodynamics (Oct 10, 2008)

Maybe CPU-Z is only showing the 2D or idle speeds of Dell's M86, but I had GPU-Z running in the background while running 3DMARKS VANTAGE and some graphically intense games, and the senor log never recorded any change (increase or decrease) in GPU or memory clock speeds.  Yet, all the readings for GPU or memory clock speeds in 3DMARKS VANTAGE seem to be near the M86 chip's maximum clock.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2008)

sounds like a bug lol


----------

